# Who was President when you were born?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dwight David Eisenhower


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Uh .... 

... Shouldn't you go first?

WM

(I like Ike)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Uh ....
> 
> ... Shouldn't you go first?
> 
> ...


Holy smoke man- slow down. I was still working on it.:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I think he should have also. 
Got sucker punched once again. By a kid no less. :smt076

FDR

:smt1099


----------



## BeachBum (Dec 16, 2007)

Ford



brokenimage


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Harry Truman was the man when I was born.:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Harry Truman was the man when I was born.:smt1099


Truman and he was still in his first term.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

FDR was in office when I was born, and it was toward the end of his second administration (early January, 1938, to be exact).
I remember the broadcast of his late-1941 "Day of Infamy" speech. It must've been something my parents felt to be very important, to have impressed me enough to have listened to it at my age then, and to remember the experience now.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nixon.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The great Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mine's not listed!!!!!!!!!!! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Truman.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Mine's not listed!!!!!!!!!!! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


I didn't think I needed to go back to Lincoln!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

........................

J F K

....................


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

_"I am not a crook!"_ Nixon.

But hey wait a minute......I wasn't even born here.......DOUGH!opcornsmilie


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Mine's not listed!!!!!!!!!!! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


Hell Charlie, you were hatched anyway and that doesn't count. At least thats what Baldy said.

:smt1099 :watching:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Lyndon B Johnson, but i don't remember him.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Nixon. My father thought he was the best President.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

TOF said:


> Hell Charlie, you were hatched anyway and that doesn't count. At least thats what Baldy said.
> 
> :smt1099 :watching:


You guys are brutal. :anim_lol:


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Gerald Ford, but the first Pres I have any memory of is Reagan.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Donny Ray-gun.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was born toward the end of Truman's first term, but my earliest recollections are of Ike. I even have an "I Like Ike" button. My mother was crazy for JFK and we had to go out to see him when he came to our town (Norfolk, VA) during the campaign. When the open Lincoln Continental slowed to pull over the curb at the athletic field of the high school I would later go to, everyone rushed him. Folks were grabbing at him, it was pandemonium. I swear he looked at a buddy of mine who got up to the car (and was right in front of me) and asked him if he tore the button off his coat.

When he and his brother fought de jure segregation in the south, we didn't think much of him, feeling very picked on. I heard he was killed on my way to 10th grade geometry class and wasn't exactly torn up. But as the weekend wore on, it was the saddest, most oppressive feeling I can remember. I still regret my initial reaction - but kids are stupid, at least I figured out the magnitude of what had happened pretty quick.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ike for me also.



Charlie said:


> Mine's not listed!!!!!!!!!!! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


Maybe Charles needs to choose from the list of Kings of England?:smt033


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Yep - I was not only the one born when Calvin Coolidge was president - I can prove it with this photo.

I was born 8/12/1926 and in July, 1927, my parents were vacationing in Custer State Park in the Black Hills of South Dakota. As luck would have it, the president was at his "Summer White House" - the Game Lodge - for the purpose of dedicating Mt Rushmore before the sculpting began. Mrs Grace Coolidge was out on the front lawn visiting with any tourists that wanted to talk to her - imagine that today with how the Secret Service guards the president's family and prevents such socialization. My parents visited with her and asked if they could take a picture of her. She not only agreed but offered to hold their 11 month old son for the picture and said she had a son nemed "Jack" also.










My mother never forgave me for being too interested in Mrs Coolidge's Chow Chow dog to look at the camera while the president's wife was holding me.:smt083

Just to show I haven't changed much, here I am with friends sharing lunch.


















and still loving dogs -










:smt1099


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Ronald Reagan.:smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

FDR.

Hey, who voted Teddy Roosevelt? You expect us to believe that?


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Dunno about that but my guess is there aren't many forums that have a member who can show a picture of him in the arms of the sitting "First Lady' and not cause a scandal.

:smt083


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

OJ said:


> ...there aren't many forums that have a member who can show a picture of him in the arms of the sitting "First Lady' and not cause a scandal.


If Hillary gets elected, I suspect we'll see a lot of pictures with someone in the lap of her "First Lady".


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

James NM said:


> If Hillary gets elected, I suspect we'll see a lot of pictures with someone in the lap of her "First Lady".


Yep - the difference being that Grace Coolidge was a lady in the true sense of the word.:smt083

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey OJ. Too Cool! That's some great history you have there. My dad was also born during the Coolidge administration. Looks like you’re about eight months older than he is.

Reagan is on top so far. Dang, that makes me feel old since I served in the Air Force under Carter and Reagan.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Lyndon Baines Johnson 

Love those pictures OJ! Nice looking dogs too.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Harry S. Truman 
I had to go find out who it was.....I wasn't real interested in Polar-tics back then. I never really thought about it till this poll. Most of you guys are just young pups.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

Eisenhower for me.

I was in 4th grade when JFK was shot, can still remember the PA announcement.

I recall the folks sttting at the TV crying, I had little idea what it was all about.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

holy sh!t O.J.!!!!!what do you feed them dogs?? little lost neighborhood kids??


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> holy sh!t O.J.!!!!!what do you feed them dogs?? little lost neighborhood kids??


They are big with fawn bro at 202# in vet's in October and "little" brindle sis at a dainty 199# - we've had Mastiffs for decades and these are the largest (and smartest) we've ever had. Don't show any more but have trophies - more in obedience than conformation. I buy 96# of Iams chunks for large breeds every three weeks or so - their apetite has halved since about age two.

They were cute little puppies at 11 weeks -










still "cute" - :smt083










And good campers -










Called 'Gentle Giants" in the dog world.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ronald Reagan here 

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

LBJ... Who's lasting legacy is the widespread creation of "projects" that shaped the culture of the inner cities that this nation is still recovering from. Way to go there Johnson. :smt023 Smmmmmoooooth.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow I just found out Ford was President when I was born in Januarary of '76. For some reason I always thought Carter was President in 1976. Interesting. 

I was surprised at the number of Reagan votes but he did cover nearly an entire decade. He's the 1st president I have a memory of.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

Ike was the man. :smt023

The first time I voted for a President, I voted for Nixon. 

My dad, who was a staunch Democrat ( being a union man) about had a coronary when I told him who I voted for! :smt076


----------



## longbow (Mar 1, 2008)

George H.W. Bush.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Richard Nixon


----------



## BRSmith (Jun 3, 2007)

JFK here. Surprised there isn't more.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

TerryP said:


> Truman and he was still in his first term.


Ditto :smt023

Give 'em hell, Harry!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TampaSsgt said:


> Ike was the man.


+1 on Ike.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dec 1963 - Lyndon Baines Johnson
Kennedy had not been gone long.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

FDR, but I don't remember him or Truman very much. I remember the whole "I Like Ike" campaign on the then new television. My parents were Democrats and were really disappointed that Adlai Stevenson lost out in the election.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

Ike - nice to see a lot of people in my age bracket. Most of these forums seem to have a lot of youngins' :mrgreen:


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

LBJ, but I was not born here either. Just out of interest, Harold Wilson was the British Prime Minister at that time.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Hairy Ass Truman


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

why is this important?

[email protected]#$%^&*?


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

'79 here, so Jimmy Carter.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...My birth certificate says it was Harry S. Truman but my body says it musta been Abe Lincoln...:smt119


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Ronald Reagan here.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Dwight D.Eisenhower.But I'm still quite stunning!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

lostsoul said:


> Dwight D.Eisenhower.But I'm still quite stunning!


And modest too!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

James NM said:


> And modest too!


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

I've heard some people can stop traffic..I'ce seen a few..Some that ya had to wait on that train..to finish getting on the dirt road:smt083:smt082


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

Gerald Ford


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

1971 Nixon


----------

